

Convert any standard multi-page website into a single page app - prperold
http://prperold.github.io/jquery-onepage

======
prperold
Hi everyone.

This is just an experiment to convert your old multi-page apps into a single
page js app. It is very simplistic, basically just replaces the body of the
old page with the body of the new page.

I know there are similar projects, but what I attempted was to simplify the
process, where a developer can basically just include the script file and call
the simple function.

The biggest missing puzzle piece in my opinion is handling form submissions.
Nothing will break currently, it just wouldn't do an ajax post.

